# my plants killed my fish



## Carlton (Feb 19, 2006)

chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair: I just bought my plants yesterday.2 days later my fish were dead and my plants were dead too.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm... well, there are a number of things that could have happened. So many, in fact, that it'll take awhile to whittle them down to the answer to this mystery.

Did you buy the plants from a plant-only tank or from a tank with fish in it?
Did the fish die suddenly or get sick first?
Did the plants die suddenly or wither first?
Did you clean the plants before putting them in the tank, and if so, just how, exactly?
What kinds of aeration/filtration are on this tank, and what type of substrate does it have?


----------



## Carlton (Feb 19, 2006)

i cleaned the plants.i used my fingers to rub the plant.and left it in the water for 2 days.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Plants didn't kill your fish. Something ON the plants may have, or something that was done while adding the plants. You only answered one of Salt's questions. Try answering the others.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

you might have rubbed too hard, but the other info would be helpful. You left them in _which_ water for two days? the wash water, or the tank water?


----------



## Carlton (Feb 19, 2006)

i poured out the washing water and left it in new clean water for 2 days.no cleaning agents or any chemicals.


----------



## Carlton (Feb 19, 2006)

i bought my plants from a plants only tank.
the fish had no problem before the plants went in.
the plants died with the fish.(fish nibbled on the plant)
i hav a heater, filter,fake structures and light.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Carlton how long has the tank been up and running? Did you cycle with or without fish? Were these fish used to cycle the tank? Are you sure the plants were Aquatic?


----------



## Daniel (Feb 17, 2006)

any plant with white or red isn't generally aquatic-some dealers pass these possibly semi aquatic plants as aquatic.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Daniel said:


> any plant with white or red isn't generally aquatic-some dealers pass these possibly semi aquatic plants as aquatic.


not entirely true there are quite a few stem plants that are red and lilies. def. white though 

Could it be possible that the water you washed it in had chlorine/chloromine?

Or the bucket you used had already had detergents in it and the trace elements from earlier usage was still in the bucket?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm leaning towards non aquatic plants or aquatic plants that are poisonous when grown emmersed (like H. balsamica).


----------

